# Today's Schedule



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I have some really strange things to get done today. I have to wash the inside of the washing machine. Every once in a while, I run an empty load of good hot water and vinegar, to cut residue on the inside of the drum and on the agitator. That works great for most of the grunge that accumulates. However, the fabric softener dispenser gets really grungy with lint, and the top edges of the drum get soap scum on them. So-I have me a rag and a few drops of shampoo handy to clean that out with.

Then I have to srub the lint filter from the dryer. I try to do this about once a week. The residue from fabric softener sheets and such can build up on the screen and be a serious fire hazard. Since we still use store bought softener sheets, I try to stay on top of this.

I really should wash out the inside of the refrigerator again, too. It's not really dirty, just smells like a fridge. So, baking soda to wash, vanilla on cotton balls in the back and we are good to go. 

And, I have a job for my lovely teenage son. When he finally gets his backside out of bed this afternoon, I want him to empty and re-locate the cabinet on the front porch to the back porch. I intend to bolt it to the wall back there and store the yard tools, emergency lamps and oil, etc. in that cabinet. It is currently in the way of the porch swing, so it definitely has to be moved. Thankfully, it weighs very little. After that, he is putting out the trash that is in my truckbed and washing my truck. Unless it rains. Then he is making donuts.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Good luck on your days activities..... I am done already with my days "things to do".... I am not spending some time putting DS's school tests online (I homeschool)..... then I plan to spend the afternoon reading!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, I have been thinking how dirty my washer looks inside lately! I never thought to use shampoo on it! I know it works on my bathtub, guess there's no reason it wouldn't work on the washer! :doh:

I try not to use those fabric softener sheets very often, for that very reason. I only add a touch of softener to loads that I know will get "static-y" (I don't think that's a real word! LOL), especially in the winter time. Lots of loads don't need any.

And my frig is still on my "to-do" list. Vanilla on cotton balls? Again, never thought of that. I do keep a small dish of coffee grounds in there most times, and that seems to help some.

Thanks for the ideas! and hope you can get DS out of bed early enough to make it through his list!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey! Thanks for the reminder, Ninn. I need to clean the washer and dryer as well. Today is bill-pay day (ugh), clean the fridge, and finally finish up the pantry... I have to run out for a little bit, but after that, I gotta get to scrubbing the bathrooms down! 

If I can manage it, I'm going to try and post "before and after" pics of the pantry later today, if you girls don't mind me sharing!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Definitely share pix! We could all use the encouragement lately. I wish I could take decent pics with my phone, but there is just not enuff memory on it.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Please do share pictures! I keep thinking I should take before and after pictures of my decluttering/cleaning attempts. One, so I can see how far I've come and Two, to remind me of how I don't want it to look. Maybe even Three) as a reminder of how nice it can look when it is all clean and spiffy when I fall off the wagon. 

Would love to see other people's progress!!!


----------



## mrs_onmyway (Jan 31, 2006)

Good luck with your cleaning agenda today. Those dont sound all that weird LOL 

I have been working all week de-stuffing my house. I am setting up a yardsale because of all the stuff I have found that I havent seen in atleast 6 months. Lets just say it will be bigger than your average yard sale hehe


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello girls ~ Here are the pics from the pantry do-over. I am very, very lucky to have a pantry, and from now on, I will treat it accordingly! 

Before: 









After:









It's funny, because the last time I did a big cleaning, it took hours! I'd been putting this off for a while, and I'm glad know that it's done! Thank you all for the encouragement!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

What a beautiful pantry.... I could only wish, I had one!

Good job girls on ALL the hard work done today!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i feel ashamed i got nothing done today. well i did repot some seedlings.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Way to go, Murron! It's beautiful! 

Today I am reclaiming my livingroom from all the baby stuff that has accumulated in there. Since my grandson does not actually LIVE here, his stuff should really be at his house. (next door)

I want my pretty space back!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Today I will do a load or two of laundry (will be forced to hang it in the basement, since it is raining here)..... I also want to scrub out my fridge, oven, and microwave....... vacuum my living room & bedroom..... clean the bathroom, and scoop the cat box.... and of course dishes & swiffering the kitchen floor.....


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Murron, just wanted to say that you have one great looking pantry there! You should be proud. 

Now, if I had a pantry like that, (which I don't but would LOVE to!) I would have to say that it would probably be treated like a closet around here, and once the door was opened you'd be hard pressed to tell there was even shelving in there. But I'm working on it.

Hey, Ninn, how were those donuts?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

im going to give the washer a good clean, im going to try to find that lint catcher if it has one. try to clean the ceiling fan in the kitchen who wants all that dust flying around in there yuck. then the usuall laudnry/sheets.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Lickcreek~he didn't make me any donuts! Refuses to mess with it until I get another deep fryer just for pastries. He hates having to switch out the oil from the french fries. And since he usually makes a mess of it, I may just invest the 20 bucks in a second fryer and basket. If it makes him happy and gets me donuts, I'm all for it. 

I spent today playing with the baby. Best job I've had all week!


----------

